# Milk/goat shares in Illinois? Also, renting out brush goats?



## cutechick2010 (Sep 7, 2010)

I am trying to find way of diversifying with my little goat herd, and add a little bit of income to our admittedly very tight budget. The first one is the possiblity of selling goat/milk shares. However, I have not been able to find out if that is legal in Illinois or not, and yes, I have tried looking it up! LOL 
    The second idea is possibly renting out part of my herd as brush clearing goats, for those who needs areas cleared and don't want to buy their own herd. This would be with me checking on them daily to make sure they were being properly cared for and the like of course.
   I already make soap and lotion with my milk (anybody need any soap? LOL) and I am just hoping to find ways of making my herd more efficient and add to our income, like I said.


----------



## jodief100 (Sep 7, 2010)

I know someone in WA State who rents goats fro brush clearance.  It can be profitable but it is more work than it looks.  His primary customers are businesses or governments that need a thick brush area cleaned out, single time or annually..  You need to get very familiar with the local plants so you know what the goats are eating.  This is primarily due to poisonous plants but you also need to know what nutrients they are getting and what they are not so you can supplement accordingly.  You must have good, mobile containment and it is best not to leave them alone for any length of time.  He recommends the Electro net from Premier One.  Do your research; find out what the going rate is for companies using power tools are using.  He said his big mistake was quoting too low, undercutting the competition by too much.


----------

